# Meyer plow stuck angled left and right



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

i have a newer Meyer plow on a 2000 GMC 2500 and i think the plow is about a 2001- 2002. The pump is an e60 i think. the problem is what is now all the time, when i fully angle the plow to the left or right, it gets stuck there it does not matter if the plow is up or down , to correct the problem i lift the plow and sort of shake it by tapping the down button rapidly if you get what i am saying and the plow will go left and right again, until it is angeled fully one way, i spoke to a dealer and he said he thought it was probably that the plug connection was not good so recommended to put some grease on the connections, but i really don't think that it helped, i have that mount that plugs into the truck with that one plug, anyone have this problem before, or no how to fix this ?? any ideas would help thanks


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

oo and let me tell you this become real pain in the a**


----------



## aplow4now (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a 7.5' poly plow. similar thing happened angling to left only. drop plow, tilted up on the edges and found out, and since i dont know every name for every part, (the curved part of the frame that the plow pivots on) was causing the hang-up. i ground down the curved piece a little and it provided more clearance. hope this helps. drain fluid from rams or yule be bustin your eggs trying to pry it loose. call if you need. 216-571-0900


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Good chance that one or more of the quick connects are bad. As soon as the plow sticks try to disconnect the angle hoses. They should release easily. If they won't release, they need to be replaced(as a set). The check ball in the connector can trap fluid locking cylinder if bad.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Could be a bent A frame, or twisted sector, a bad coupler, or Cylinder start by looking at the black iron on the blade and see if everything looks Ok


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I will bet you a dozen of donuts your couplers are bad and are in need of changing...Rob


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks guys, now that i look at the couplers one of the looks a little bent, i think i'm going to try that thanks


----------

